# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا جــديــد أشهر برنامج للمحادثة و الأتصال المجاني skype لحوالات نوكيا

## لهلوبة الشرق

*skype*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

